# Rise of the Masters



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*Warning*: if you take a look at this website, flaunting actors dressed up as musical greats to promote the release of cheap classical recordings by the bucket-load, you _will_ cringe - possible even worse.

I was going to put one of the images in this post, but I worry that I might harm someone with a weak heart!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

ITT: "Classical" contraptions to sell to people.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The bios are a kick, too. One can learn a great deal from them, such as how Brahms secured his "perpetuate (sic) place in music history," or the fact Bach is "known today as the only composer to have never written a single inferior piece of music," or that Tchaikovsky "hides in him a genius so great and powerful it can almost intimidate." ("But not quite. Sorry, bro.")

Don't ask me why I read these. I must really not want to do my homework.


----------

